# When will Petsmart Clearance on Canister Filters



## bobalston9 (Aug 13, 2017)

Can anyone tell me when Petsmart or anyone have deep discounted prices on canister filters?

Looking to buy a Fluval 307 for less than the current $169.99

Bob

[smilie=b:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

not sure but my guess is soon. 2019 stuff will need to be clearance and moved out for the 2020 stuff. I know some of the stuff is right after the holidays.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Petsmart's local ad shows all Fluval Filters at 25% off but all stores I checked show out of stock for the 307.


----------

